# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  FLsun Super Racer - Is it any good for faster 3D printing ?

## picard

Hello,

I'm a total beginner in 3D printing, so i'm not sure if the above 3d printer is good for faster printing ?

FLsun Super Racer ?




Thank you

----------

